# Need help, grassy weed identification



## Jus608 (Nov 20, 2020)

Greetings everyone, I am new to this forum, and only have about 1 to 2 years experience with lawn care.
I was wondering if anyone would be able to confirm or identify these grassy weeds. In spring they were in my front yard taller and lighter green than the rest of the grass. They somehow went away but are now showing up in my backyard. I did an overseed last fall with TTTF. I was thinking quack grass or crabgrass or possibly nutsedge? I have sprayed them with Quinn Kill Max which had no effect. 
Thank you.
Js


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I see a rhizome, but don't see the clasping auricle that quackgrass has so my guess is johnsongrass.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Jus608 I am thinking johnsongrass too. I would have thought Quinclorac would kill it, but it isn't on the label I looked at. Celsius will smoke it.


----------

